
Fiverr acquires AND CO, maker of software for freelancers - jonandersense
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/fiverr-acquires-and-co/
======
patrickbolle
* and makes it free.

Anyone use AND CO? I use Wave Accounting for my freelance stuff now, it's good
and all my client's are used to it - but AND CO has some fancy features and I
like the Proposal / Contract side of it (been missing that since Bonsai went
paid).

Interested to hear thoughts.

